# My dogs



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, i have three dogs.. Sora-female Akita Max-Male pug & Chase male Pom. Once they pass on, I will never have another Pom, I will have an Akita as long as i am alive, and pugs are great for a belly laugh.


----------

